# Exterior Primer?



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"I cannot find anything about this product." That alone would lead me to be very leary of this "painter". Ask the painter to provide _YOU_ with some type of literature. Surely he can supply it, the place he buys it from should have it availble to him. I personally have a hard time believing that it will "penetrate up to 3 layers of existing paint" or any layer of exising paint. I believe I would seek a painter that could back up any amazing claim such as this, or one that uses material I am familiar with. Thanks, David


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

threekidsinky said:


> Hello! We've just spoken with an exterior painting contractor and he mentioned that he uses a specific exterior primer called Endure Clear Locking Primer. In his words, it penetrates up to 3 layers of existing paint and locks the old paint down to prevent it from coming loose; and then it provides a tackiness that allows for good adhesion of the top coat.
> 
> I cannot find anything about this product. Does this sound too good to be true, or is this something that we can find in another product? He claims that it will double the life of our paint job, from 5-7 years to 10-15 years. We plan to use Sherwin Williams Duration paint.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say he is full of crap, just that he is mis-informed. Primer will NOT penetrate solid layers of paint without dissolving them or unless the surface is chalky. There are primers designed to penetrate but that is on porous surfaces like new drywall or wood. I did a search on "Endure Clear Locking Primer", No hits, Then I did "Endure Primer" and still no hits. There is an Enduro Primer, but that is for automotive finishes. Maybe it is some kind of competitor for this:










It claims to do this: _"It is a clear interior/exterior binding primer that penetrates chalky residues and fills the tiny cracks and gaps under the edges of old paint, literally gluing them down to the surface. " _but pretty much any quality primer does the same thing. 

If you have any bare exposed bare wood then the good ole' tried and true methods of oil primer still works best. I will be the first on board when they make a latex primer that will block tannin wood bleed and that lasts as long as oil, but that day has yet to come.


----------



## threekidsinky (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to you both! My husband forgot that he wrote down the manufacturer of the product when looking through the material, and apparently it's made by Acrytech Coatings, but they don't have anything that they call Endure. Their primer sounds very much like what you listed above, Matthewt1970. Our paint is not chalky, or at least not that I can tell. So I think we will give this product a pass! Thanks again!


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

I believe that Muralo has an exterior paint that is called Endure.


----------



## kell490 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Dunn Edwards*

I think your contractor was talking about Dunn Edwards I just had about 4 paint contractors give me prices and they all use DE here in Phoenix. I remember there products called endure. I found this primer on DE's website
http://www.dunnedwards.com/retail/documents/document.asp?id=7F9B60CD7B834BB6B6BA6993D9778799

Back east DE isn't around but here in CA and AZ Dunn Edwards is top of the line according to Paint Contractors. I like SW my self probably because there is a store around the corner and its open sundays.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

:no::no: In his words, it penetrates up to 3 layers of existing paint and locks the old paint down to prevent it from coming loose; and then it provides a tackiness that allows for good adhesion of the top coat. 


BULL:yes::yes::laughing:


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

sounds almost like a product called Mad Dog Primer - except for penetrating 3 layers. However, the Mad Dog Primer does leave a Tackiness behind and is EXCELLENt at "holding down" paint that is flaking, chalking, aligatoring, ect.. Of course, and paint that is noticeably loose, chipping, peeling, should be scraped off as best as possible. Products like Mad Dog, XIM Peel Bond, and the above Zinsser product help "cover" the painter for when you do not have the option of scraping to bare wood..

good luck


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm leary of using Zinser shellac-type products outdoors because they seal and harden. Mabye it's good for trim and crayon, but not siding.
Remember, dark wood siding during a hot, wet summer expands and contracts quite a bit. Latex primers should do the same. 

I've used a hard-to-find primer called "Grip 'n Seal" which was extremely difficult to clean off....a good sign. 
Others might work just as well. It might be worth buying a quart of each and doing a test patch for a year. 

Fresh pine these days also has a high percentage of moisture, fresh treated lumber leaches chemicals for several years, and no amount of primer will stop peeling from leaking gutters or interior moisture. Not an easy choice.


----------

